# Oliva Event @ Patriot in Quakertown,PA 6-1-07



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

With a microbrew and specials on all Oliva's we are certain for a good time.

Friday evening June 1st.


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

How does one fix the date on the event calendar?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Sam, really, come to KC bro. I need some Ligero...not your wife...the leaf...lol.

Joel


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd love to go, but it is not possible. The fiance would be mega missed if she found out I was at a cigar event the day after we made settlement on a house.

Definitely next time though.


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

You know I'll be there!!!


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

SingleMaltScott said:


> You know I'll be there!!!


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww...that's about an hour further than I'm allowed to go.  Darn.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

say hello to Kong for me...

and while you're in Quakertown go visit the pyramids...

(take 313 east and at the wagon wheel bar (all you can eat wings tues wed thurs) bear left. make the 1st left at clymer rd and follow it to the T. the pyramids are on the right)


----------

